# LFTW 5/23



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Out with my daughter. Heard a couple gobbles way off first thing but quiet since. I think she's trying to land an airplane with as much as she's flopping around


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

To funny me too I hear gobbles and I know they are on the next property over but still trying to peak out from the blind looking like a 12 year old. So different hunting with a crossbow. Decoys about 10 yards out from the blind. What a nice morning. Hearing the woods come alive on







a spring day!!!! Good Luck and I am hoping she gets one!!!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

All Ive heard is the roar of skeeter wings in my ears. Bad day to forget the Thermacell. Might need to stop at Red Cross for blood after this hunt!!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had to bust out the jerky for her. Haven't seen anything yet. Surprisingly the mosquitoes aren't bad


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Been watching two longbeards strut together for 2 days. 7 jakes just ran in and now the two toms are full out fighting. Nose to nose. Neck and neck. Wings beating. Jakes strutting. Hens yelping and cutting. It's a wild scene.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Longbeards moved off. Jakes are half-strut and short-gobbling. Hen still yelping. 

When those toms were locked, one's head was white and the other's was a pale, bubble gum pink.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Flood waters are killing me. Had 3 toms going nuts for 2 hrs. Called in a hen, knuckleheads did not follow because it’s not the path they want to take - they one is currently under 3 ft of KZoo river.

Watched a bachelor group of bucks fight and establish the pecking order for 30 min, that was fun.

Currently watching two squirrels - one fox and one black - square off like Rocky V Clubber Lang - lots of talk and the action is fast ...

My money is on the fox squirrel, he easily has him by a few ounces 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Pretty slow here. 1 gobbler going off early. He shut up. Watched 2 toms and a hen in the neighbors field for a while around 9. Saw a doe and fawn before that. Perfect beautiful day but I think the flood waters are making this tough. Can’t seem to make it work this year.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ash- You are right it’s been a weird spring so far! Well really a weird year! But at least we are out enjoying what we are allowed too. Sure beats cutting my grass lol! Good Luck stay in there!!


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Didn't go yesterday morning. Misty rain at 4 AM, said forget it. This morning, nothing. Here is a picture near my blind from yesterday. I'm starting to think I may not be successful. Had lots of fun for the past several weeks though!

Paul C.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Well we saw a bunch of deer, squirrels, a raccoon and a rabbit. When we left there was 3 Tom's and 6 hens a half mile away across a road moving away. Never heard anything gobble even close to that direction this morning. 

All in all it was a beautiful morning hanging with my daughter


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Mrs Flight’s season ended this morning!
Flight


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG - did it get her or crawling?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It was just dug in a little, I put dawn dish soap on it for about five minutes then even pressure with tweezers until it let go, the ticks are awful here this year never seen them so bad. She said she wants to hunt but that was to much. Funny because I’m always the one bleeding or stung not her !
Flight


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Flight...did the Mrs have any type of tick spray on??

And were you singing the Brad Paisley song? LOL 

Hoping to get back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so paranoid right now! I’m on my way home and I keep thinking they are crawling on me. I can’t understand why they are so prevalent in the last five years or so! Hope mama Flight is ok? I am such a dork while I was passing time in the blind today I opened up my pack and was trying to figure out which Turkey Tote to use for my turkey if I got one!! I’m leaning toward Harley Orange oops I mean hunters orange!!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I’m not paranoid this is the headliner in my Colorado


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

No tick spray but it looks like it’s time to change that.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> I am so paranoid right now! I’m on my way home and I keep thinking they are crawling on me. I can’t understand why they are so prevalent in the last five years or so! Hope mama Flight is ok? I am such a dork while I was passing time in the blind today I opened up my pack and was trying to figure out which Turkey Tote to use for my turkey if I got one!! I’m leaning toward Harley Orange oops I mean hunters orange!!!


You didn't actually take the turkey tote _with_ you, right?!? I mean, talk about a jinx. You probably always buy ice when you go fishing, too, eh? :lol:

Better luck next time! 
It was pretty good the last couple hunts I was on. I think we can still get this done...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I've posted on other threads get some permethrin 10per cent at TSC dilute 19-1 save a ton of cash

I bought a new pair of Riggs, haven't treated yet they're bad last few years


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

You’ll definitely want to treat your clothing with permethrin. It’s the best way to prevent ticks.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

LabTechLewis- I cant stop laughing that is hilarious but true!!DEDGOOSE and Ash on way now to get that stuff so creeped out!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I have not participated in LFTB lately. To be honest I have had nothing going at all and nothing to report! Things finally changed today and got it done with the Xbow around noon. Had a real nice tom sneak by at 730 which really bummed me out thinking that might be my only chance. Saw a tom with 5 jakes about 930 going away from me. Heard this one gobble in the woods 100 yards across the clearing I was on. Some soft talk brought him out of the woods but he was hung up just strutting back and forth. Then down the treeline aways 2 jakes are on a dead run for my setup! Well he wasnt going to stand for that and took off running right behind them. Jakes got there 1st stopped for a sec and he blew in there and ran them off. Then he turned around and walked right up to my hen broadside. Thwack! Thank you DNR for extending my season this year! I needed all of it! Lol



























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Nicely done sir!!!!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

roger15055 said:


> I am so paranoid right now! I’m on my way home and I keep thinking they are crawling on me. I can’t understand why they are so prevalent in the last five years or so! Hope mama Flight is ok? I am such a dork while I was passing time in the blind today I opened up my pack and was trying to figure out which Turkey Tote to use for my turkey if I got one!! I’m leaning toward Harley Orange oops I mean hunters orange!!!





Flight of the arrow said:


> No tick spray but it looks like it’s time to change that.
> Flight


I use sawyers spray from TSC

It has been over 4 weeks and still not one tick.The last week the two guys I'm hunting with have at least a 3 to a half dozen each everytime we go.
Infestation around here the last couple years.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sprytle- Congratulations that’s Awesome!! I am also hunting with a X Bow. That is the inspiration I needed to go again tomorrow morning. Is that your first with a bow? How do they react when you hit them with a arrow? Congratulations again that is really cool!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sprytle said:


> I have not participated in LFTB lately. To be honest I have had nothing going at all and nothing to report! Things finally changed today and got it done with the Xbow around noon. Had a real nice tom sneak by at 730 which really bummed me out thinking that might be my only chance. Saw a tom with 5 jakes about 930 going away from me. Heard this one gobble in the woods 100 yards across the clearing I was on. Some soft talk brought him out of the woods but he was hung up just strutting back and forth. Then down the treeline aways 2 jakes are on a dead run for my setup! Well he wasnt going to stand for that and took off running right behind them. Jakes got there 1st stopped for a sec and he blew in there and ran them off. Then he turned around and walked right up to my hen broadside. Thwack! Thank you DNR for extending my season this year! I needed all of it! Lol
> 
> View attachment 537359
> 
> ...


Nice bird!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> I have not participated in LFTB lately. To be honest I have had nothing going at all and nothing to report! Things finally changed today and got it done with the Xbow around noon. Had a real nice tom sneak by at 730 which really bummed me out thinking that might be my only chance. Saw a tom with 5 jakes about 930 going away from me. Heard this one gobble in the woods 100 yards across the clearing I was on. Some soft talk brought him out of the woods but he was hung up just strutting back and forth. Then down the treeline aways 2 jakes are on a dead run for my setup! Well he wasnt going to stand for that and took off running right behind them. Jakes got there 1st stopped for a sec and he blew in there and ran them off. Then he turned around and walked right up to my hen broadside. Thwack! Thank you DNR for extending my season this year! I needed all of it! Lol
> 
> View attachment 537359
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

roger15055 said:


> Sprytle- Congratulations that’s Awesome!! I am also hunting with a X Bow. That is the inspiration I needed to go again tomorrow morning. Is that your first with a bow? How do they react when you hit them with a arrow? Congratulations again that is really cool!!!


Good luck roger! I think this is the 5th or 6th I've taken with the Xbow. And 2 with the Mathews. With the Xbow I get em broadside and put the arrow right at the wing butt- right where the wing attaches. That is the sweet spot. Most have been dead right there. I mean no twitchin flippin or flopping if ya hit em right. Today I was off a touch and went in the upper thigh that went into the cavity. It ran about 30 yrds as fast as it could on one bad leg then folded. You hit em right though and they are DRT!

Also I like to use 3 blade mechanicals (spitfires). I use the ones I have that have been through a deer first.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sprytle Thanks for the tips. I really enjoy hunting this way. I have taken my share over the years with a shotgun and I have become obsessed with trying to succeed with the crossbow.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Sprytle said:


> I have not participated in LFTB lately. To be honest I have had nothing going at all and nothing to report! Things finally changed today and got it done with the Xbow around noon. Had a real nice tom sneak by at 730 which really bummed me out thinking that might be my only chance. Saw a tom with 5 jakes about 930 going away from me. Heard this one gobble in the woods 100 yards across the clearing I was on. Some soft talk brought him out of the woods but he was hung up just strutting back and forth. Then down the treeline aways 2 jakes are on a dead run for my setup! Well he wasnt going to stand for that and took off running right behind them. Jakes got there 1st stopped for a sec and he blew in there and ran them off. Then he turned around and walked right up to my hen broadside. Thwack! Thank you DNR for extending my season this year! I needed all of it! Lol
> 
> View attachment 537359
> 
> ...


Corngratulations Spryguy, good looking bird for sure. Well done


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> I have not participated in LFTB lately. To be honest I have had nothing going at all and nothing to report! Things finally changed today and got it done with the Xbow around noon. Had a real nice tom sneak by at 730 which really bummed me out thinking that might be my only chance. Saw a tom with 5 jakes about 930 going away from me. Heard this one gobble in the woods 100 yards across the clearing I was on. Some soft talk brought him out of the woods but he was hung up just strutting back and forth. Then down the treeline aways 2 jakes are on a dead run for my setup! Well he wasnt going to stand for that and took off running right behind them. Jakes got there 1st stopped for a sec and he blew in there and ran them off. Then he turned around and walked right up to my hen broadside. Thwack! Thank you DNR for extending my season this year! I needed all of it! Lol
> 
> View attachment 537359
> 
> ...


YES! I knew it was just a matter of time. Congrats Bob! Nice bird.


----------

